# What kind of frog is this??



## Imitator Lamasi (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't figure out what kind of frog this is does anybody know??

Thanks 
Jesse

P.S. not my photo got this from a website http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/769840


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

_Centrolenella ilex_


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hypnotoad!!!



what tony said...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You mean it is not the Mexican Staring Frog?


----------



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow I want one!

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------



## Molch (Jul 15, 2011)

whatever he is, he looks like he shouldn'a had that last Bloody Mary


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

billschwinn said:


> You mean it is not the Mexican Staring Frog?


No I believe its actually the mexican staring frog of southern sri lanka.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

This thing hits the board very few weeks. Search under hypnotoad and you'll get an answer. It's not available in the U.S.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Molch said:


> whatever he is, he looks like he shouldn'a had that last Bloody Mary


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------

